

Explain Like I'm Five: The Government Shutdown - changdizzle
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1n8saz/eli5_whats_happening_with_this_potential/ccglcba

======
beat
It's much easier to explain as if certain legislators were five...

